# Pain of Salvation



## mahler76 (Mar 12, 2016)

https://www.mixcloud.com/BoemRadio/noisy-poems-silent-screams-30-05-2016/

Greetings friends. Here is the link to a radio broadcast about Pain of Salvation. Because there is certainly salvation in music


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Still one of my favorite prog-metal bands, despite their last few, *ahem* questionable releases.

But based on their first 4 releases, they were near brilliant.

Unlike most prog-metal bands, they never seemed to showing off their chops or complexity. Sure, they have prodigious chops, and their music is quite complex, but those things always seemed to serve the emotional content of the music. There is/was hardly any of that Dream Theater, "Hey! Check out what we can play!" sort of showy passages and playing.


And then there is Daniel Gildenlow's voice!

Not to mention some of those heart wrenching lyrics. Like those from "Trace of Blood", about Gildenlow's and his wife's real life experience of going through a still birth.

"I never saw your face and now you're gone without a trace
Except the trace of blood that's deeply scarred into my eyes To fill your place
It'll never be the same but I will love you just the same
I was prepared to be your father How can I ever prepare for that again?"

You can viscerally feel the man's pain.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

If they had made nothing else than this song, I'd still love them:


----------

